# Audio .mov to .mp3 how to convert?



## crcr2003 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi! guys, i have some .mov (just audio, they r not movie files) that i want to play on iTunes, but the thing i dont like it is that when i put them on itunes, they show up with the .movie icon (like if they were music videos which it is annoying if i want to distinguish audio/video ), so i just would like to convert them from .mov to .mp3 as any other song i have on iTunes. how can i do it? i tried ffmpegX but it didnt work. 

any ideas? can iTunes do it for me? it says that iTunes can import the songs as .mp3 but i guess it is only from a CD? help! n thanks guys!!!


----------



## iPenguin (Nov 26, 2005)

I could be wrong, but it you select the .mov in iTunes and select "Convert selections to mp3" (or it might say AAC, or AIFF depending on what your import settings are) under the "Advanced" menu it should convert the mov into an mp3.


----------



## crcr2003 (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah it might work but if you tell me how i can select import? 1. i mean if i drag n drop the file, it is still a .mov and 2. if i go to File/Import in Itunes, it doesnt allow me to select the .mov files? (the option Choose just doesnt show up to allow me to select the .mov files)  

i chose on advanced menu import as mp3, but i just dont get it how the import works, iTunes will convert to mp3 only if the files come from a CD?


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 27, 2005)

iTunes will convert any track to mp3 (or whatever importer you have selected), whether it's a CD track, and mp3, a movie, or anything.
So...

1. Drag your .mov into your iTunes Library.
2. Select it in the playlist.
3. Select "Convert to mp3" from the Advanced menu.

That should do it.

If you're not dead-set on making it an mp3, you could use QuickTime to convert it to an m4a (AAC/MPEG4 audio file). If you don't have QuickTime Pro, use another QT-compatible program like QTAmateur.


----------



## sourcehound (Nov 27, 2005)

crcr2003 said:
			
		

> hi! guys, i have some .mov (just audio, they r not movie files) that i want to play on iTunes, but the thing i dont like it is that when i put them on itunes, they show up with the .movie icon (like if they were music videos which it is annoying if i want to distinguish audio/video ), so i just would like to convert them from .mov to .mp3 as any other song i have on iTunes. how can i do it? i tried ffmpegX but it didnt work.
> 
> any ideas? can iTunes do it for me? it says that iTunes can import the songs as .mp3 but i guess it is only from a CD? help! n thanks guys!!!




Import the .movs into iMovie

iMovie will let you export the soundtrack as AAC, that should work just fine!


----------



## Porce (Nov 27, 2005)

I have some MOV audio files, since QuickTime Pro records audio in that format.   I open the MOV in iTunes, right click the file in iTunes Library, and click "Convert Selection to MP3" (or AAC).  Done.


----------



## crcr2003 (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks guys! but unfortunately i couldnt make it the easy way, i dragged them to iTunes and i tried to convert them to mp3 but iTunes just keep giving me an error message (i even tried on my 2 macs) so i guess  i will try to convert them with iMovie as a guy mentioned. a bit annoying since i have many songs as .mov. anyway if someone can give me a better idea to do it quickly, i would be deeply thankful. 

i think that perhaps i cant convert them because they have some security patch? because when i open them on Quicktime Pro i cant have access to "Save as", it just doesnt show up, it is "hidden" if u know what i mean. how can i change this? perhaps this is the problem.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 27, 2005)

Use QTAmateur. It lets you export movies just like QuickTime Pro, only it can work with batches, and it's free.

But if you can't export the movie in QuickTime Pro or iTunes, then the same problem will most likely affect QTAmateur, too. What kind of audio track does the movie have?


----------



## crcr2003 (Nov 27, 2005)

super thanks Mikuro!! QTAmateur did the job! n what a great n useful piece of software. thanks again!


----------

